# Movies you cried to



## Surf (May 1, 2013)

All right, time to tug at some heartstrings. Let's talk about movies that made you cry. Any movie. There's no shame in hiding it. We all cry. Manly bros cry. Dinosaurs cried. (citation needed) So go ahead and spill your guts. We won't judge you. (We'll do it in secret)

I'll get things started:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Toy Story 3. Dat ending. I grew up with those characters. Seeing them almost die, then watching Andy part ways with his best friends was too much for me. That movie got me right in the childhood.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2013)

I am Legend. My childhood was being raped by a black man.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2013)

For some strange reason, "John Q" with Denzel Washington made me tear up.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2013)

I remember just sobbing with my mom when we watched _Finding Neverland._


----------



## Suzuku (May 1, 2013)

Men don't fucking cry.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2013)

I remember crying in the theater when AnnaSophia Robb's character died in _Bridge to Terabithia,_ as well.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2013)

Suzuku has image problems


----------



## Doom85 (May 1, 2013)

So after looking through my collection of movies, here's a huge-ass list of movies over the years that got me once or more:

Air Bud
Brave Little Toaster
Crash
Dark Knight Rises
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Forrest Gump
The Fox and the Hound
Gladiator
Groundhog Day
Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey
Hook
I Am Legend
The Land Before Time
The Lion King
Little Miss Sunshine
Lord of the Rings (all 3)
Pan's Labyrinth
Pokemon: The First Movie
Rocky Balboa
Serenity
Seven Psychopaths
Skyfall
Spider-man 2 and 3
Stand by Me
Summer Wars
Toy Story 2 and 3
True Grit (2010)
Up
V for Vendetta
Wall-E
Where the Wild Things Are
Wreck-it-Ralph

Yeah, I've got no problem with tearing up (not actually crying though, that's a bit much for fiction. Save that for actual funerals and such), guys who act all tough because they block off all their emotions need psychiatric help.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2013)

Do almost-cries count? I have a lot of those.


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2013)

La Bamba and gladiator made me get a few tears


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2013)

Pfft.



















I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2013)

Lost in Translation got me a little teary eyed

I can't think of a movie that has made me cry, but that's more to do with the fact that I'm not a very emotional person?


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2013)

Parallax is right.  Shit is sad when Bill Murray and Scarlett go their separate ways.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 1, 2013)

district 9                         .


----------



## Stringer (May 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I am Legend. My childhood was being raped by a black man.


lol enno you bastard, somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## Surf (May 1, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Pokemon: The First Movie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2013)

I cried as little when Tom Hanks couldn't recover Wilson from "Cast Away".

Thats about it. And the ending of "The Terminal" got me a bit teared up for some reason.

"American History X" is just very gritting for me, but amazing movie though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 2, 2013)

5cm per second and Grave of the Fireflies but only those.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 2, 2013)

Wrath of Khan


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2013)

Click
Armageddon
Green Mile
Deathly Hollows


----------



## Stringer (May 2, 2013)

'War Witch' -- I teared up twice watching it. This movie will hit you hard if you're not ready for it. Great film, one of my all-time favorites. It also hit home with me because of how it delves onto some of the happenings in my home country.

'The Last of the Mohicans' -- When I was a kid the context in which Uncas and Alice died got to me.

'Lumumba' -- In the last scene, when Lumumba is dragged to the woods and killed.



That's all I think.


----------



## Aeternus (May 2, 2013)

Don't think a live-action movie ever made me cry. Sure some were close but still no. Animated ones are an entirely different story though. For some reason they manage to get to me. Like Toy Story 3. That movie...


----------



## Roman (May 2, 2013)

The Green Mile was the first movie I can remember that made my cry like crazy.

[sp]It was one of the last scenes when Tom shows the old woman the old mouse john Coffey revived earlier on.[/sp]

And more recently, Life of Pi tore my heart to shreds. I shed tears through half the movie. 

Koyaanisqatsi also succeeded in this. The way that movie is presented, with no speech and a stunning succession of imagery accompanied by godly music worked wonders to convey everything the movie wanted to represent.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 2, 2013)

Grave of the Fireflies. I have a little sister that I adore, and that movie just hit me so hard. Couldn't sleep that whole night.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2013)

There's been quite a few, but one I'm surprised hasn't been mentioned is The Iron Giant.

"Superman....." gets me every time. Easily Vin Diesel's best performance.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2013)

Surf said:


> All right, time to tug at some heartstrings. Let's talk about movies that made you cry. Any movie. There's no shame in hiding it. We all cry. Manly bros cry. Dinosaurs cried. (citation needed) So go ahead and spill your guts. We won't judge you. (We'll do it in secret)
> 
> I'll get things started:
> 
> ...



The one you mentioned is my only one. I tried to resist but i cried a little. 

That being said i don't really watch movies where extreme sadness is something they are going for.

Edit: The first pokemon movie was one to, but i was a kid back then so that does not count lol.


----------



## RFujinami (May 12, 2013)

Grave of the Fireflies
Up
Pan's Labyrinth
Armageddon 
The Hunger Games


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2013)

The live-action _Pippi Longstocking_ movie made me sob.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 12, 2013)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

"Meet me in Montauk..."


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2013)

Oh, and _The Land Before Time._


----------



## The World (May 12, 2013)

Iron Giant




RFujinami said:


> Grave of the Fireflies
> Up
> Pan's Labyrinth



These too


----------



## Ae (May 12, 2013)

Is it bad that I never cried to a movie?
I've always only get choked up at the most.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2013)

Last Samurai
Legends of the Fall


----------



## MunchKing (May 12, 2013)

Up. 

That intro really tugged at my heartstrings.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 12, 2013)

Too alpha for that shit.


----------



## James Bond (May 12, 2013)

Green Lantern (It was so bad I cried)


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

Crying during a movie? Lol no


----------



## Irishwonder (May 12, 2013)

*Braveheart*

When everyone is telling him to say "Mercy" at the end and give him a chance to speak, only for him to yell out "Freedom!"  I lost my shit


----------



## Arya Stark (May 12, 2013)

The Last Samurai.

Fuck that ending, seriously.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2013)

Vault said:


> Crying during a movie? Lol no


**


----------



## James Bond (May 12, 2013)

Vault cries through his penis


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> The Last Samurai.
> 
> Fuck that ending, seriously.



Good choice. I almost did too. 

50/50 made me cry. My dad battled cancer and won. Twice. Watching that moment before he goes into surgery and he just wants his mom to be there, he's scared, I cried


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 12, 2013)

Forrest Gump, The man from nowhere, deathly hallows and toy story 3


----------



## James Bond (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Had forgotten about that. Animated movies always do it for me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and _The Land Before Time._


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGVQJKgqgY8[/YOUTUBE]

It gets me every time. The actual movie doesn't ever make me cry, just the song, though I do feel sad when Littlefoot loses his mother. Music is the only real thing that can get me to cry, though some movies have managed to get me to tear up like Life of Pi, the beginning of Up, probably several Disney movies and a good deal of others that I can't really be bothered to remember whether or not I choked up or not.



MartialHorror said:


> For some strange reason, "John Q" with Denzel Washington made me tear up.


Not sure why you find it strange. Its a fairly touching movie about a good man doing a desperate thing to save his son.


----------



## Gin (May 13, 2013)

I don't recall crying during a movie since I was a young kid.   Some have brought me pretty close though.   Silver Linings Playbook comes to mind as the most recent.

I seem to recall being on the verge with Watership Down as well.


----------



## The World (May 13, 2013)

Wall-E

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Wall-E
Iron Giant

Animation really does it for me.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Oh Yeah. Lion King 


EDIT: Just remembered. 127 Hours also got me choked up.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, _The Iron Giant._ "Superman..."


----------



## Ae (May 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Oh yeah, _The Iron Giant._ "Superman..."



"you stay... I go... no following."
Felt like my best friend died


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 14, 2013)

Iron Giant almost got me. But i maned up and held it in like a boss at least thats what i would like to say.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 15, 2013)

The Lion King 
The Land Before Time

and others i just cant remember


----------



## Jay. (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 3, 2013)

Beasts of The Southern Wild (Those heartbeats, u know what i mean)
Leaving Las Vegas (massive trollage)
Up's first ten minutes
Terms of Endearment


And i'm weeping hard at anything Man of Steel currently

Those tears of joy


----------

